# D-Day Beach Tour



## Hovis (Mar 28, 2007)

We intended "doing" the D-Day Beaches this year-May. Can anyone advise on sites / tour etc. We then intend going up to St.Mer Eglise and then hopefully to find the Sunshine and kill a few bottles!
:lol:

"The sweetest wine is at the top of the glass"


----------



## mgw (Mar 27, 2007)

If you sail from portsmouth to caen you can start your tour just outside the dock there is a very good museum there from there you can get a map that show,s you the other sites of intrest and the main battle fields and landing beaches


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

If you intend being in St. Mer Iglise for the D-day celebrations i suggest you try and book a site NOW as you will not get anywhere if you leave it, you may even be too late now for a site close the the town.

It gets extremely busy and everywhere is full but it is also a fantastic sight too see with loads going on.

Good luck 

Bob


----------



## Regal (Sep 25, 2007)

If you want a great day out and tour of the D Day landings look at www.battlebus.fr/

Steve


----------



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

Have a read of Cardogans Normandy guide that they did for the 40th anniversary. There's a very good section, that will give you all you need for a tour of the sites.
We were there last May and stayed at Le Cormoran in Ravenoville Plage. It's just over the road from the beach and only about 5k from the breakout point at Utah and the museum. Do go to the museum at Quineville, as it's one from the way it was from the French view and the gun emplacements at Azeville. It's the one that Easy company were sent to capture on D- Day. We then stayed at Port-en- Bessin, but walk into the port, as parking was horrendous. Plenty more thoughts I could give as it was a really great trip. H


----------



## 108883 (Dec 27, 2007)

Super site at Courseulles-sur-Mer. It's right on the beach and has a small Aire (if preferred) outside the gate. It's a short walk along the front to the town and Canadian 'Juno' Beach Centre.

We were last year and had superb weather - best of luck!


----------



## bradleypark (Dec 31, 2007)

Taking the Poole or Portsmouth to Cherbourg crossing brings you to the top end of the beaches. You can then travel to St Mere Eglise and pick up and follow the coast down to Caen visiting Omaha,Juno,Gold etc on route. Arromanches is one of the main areas for the British landing. Just beyond Caen is Pegasus Bridge. A good site is www.normandy-france.net and click onto the D-day link.
We have only 'hoteled' in the area but had a look last year at campsites, which are plentiful, but, as whistlinggipsy said you may need to book if you are there near 6th June.See www.airecampingcar.com

Enjoy
Ken & Sue
PS we will be doing the beaches by motorhome in September.


----------



## iansmithofotley (Oct 13, 2005)

Hi Hovis,

I went to Arromanches last September. I intended to stay on the aire but it was full (it has about twelve places but had about eighteen vans on it as they were parked on the access road). There is a municipal campsite right next to the aire but the access is in a different place in a residential area. Both the aire and the campsite are right in the town and just a few minutes walk from the beach, town centre, museum, restaurants and bars, etc. The campsite was basic but had had the usual facilities (showers, toilets and hook up electricity points), the pitches were all grass.

Ian.


----------



## 110747 (Mar 21, 2008)

Be sure to seek out some of the small private museums / attractions

they are full of real gems.

stuff like a sherman tank pulled out of the water.

and usually quieter.

GB


----------



## Hovis (Mar 28, 2007)

*D-Day Beach Tour - RESPONSE*

Many thanks to all who replied to my question. This has given me something to get my teeth into.
Regards to all - Live long and prosper,
Hovis :wink:


----------



## gazza333 (Aug 1, 2007)

and when you get back please let me know all the details etc as im going around that area the end of june.

gary & mary


----------

